# Best Luftwaffe prototype and late aircraft



## TL Blade (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to see what the best prototype of the Luftwaffe in this forums opinion.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 29, 2008)

I chose the Ju 390 off your list because I believe long-range bombing was imperative for the Germans. Still, I think the Ta 400 would have been even better.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 30, 2008)

ill vote for the do335 by its engines and props. concept. i believe that russian prop. bomber, the bear, uses a similar concept but in diferent form isnt ? people says thats the most fast prop. plane.


----------



## wwii:)aircraft (May 25, 2011)

I have to go with Do 335 as well. I think the Me 262 was a fanstastic aircraft, but if it were the Do 335 to enter service instead of the Me 262, the Luftwaffe as an efficient fighter force may have still been partially effective by late 44 and 45. The Do 335 is much easier to manufacture, its cheaper, more range (less fuel consumption) and had the fighter-bomber/ground attack ability the Hitler wanted as well as still being capable of intercepting enemy bombers. 

The aircraft had a top speed of at least 470mph! There isn't a single aircraft that the Allies had that could keep up with it. 

The reason for why the Me 262 was shot down more frequently than it should have was because of unfair odds (Allied fighters almost always outnumbering German fighters by 44 and 45), its unreliable and fairly weak (when taking damage) jet engines, and its very slow acceleration (take-offs and landings).

Bomber aircraft such as the Ju 390 would have been almost useless by the late stages of the war unless Germany developed a nuclear bomb. The Horten 229 would have suffered the same way that the Me 262 did. And the Ju 187 even though being a very good ground attack aircraft (behaving very similar to that of the Il-2), wouldn't have survived in the skies over Europe late in the war (if it entered service in 42 or 43, then it would have been effective).


----------



## parsifal (May 25, 2011)

None of the above. IMO the protype that showed the most promise , in the sense of having the potential to have any effect, was the Ta 152. I still regard it as a prototype at the cessation of hostilities


----------



## stona (May 26, 2011)

parsifal said:


> None of the above. IMO the protype that showed the most promise , in the sense of having the potential to have any effect, was the Ta 152. I still regard it as a prototype at the cessation of hostilities



I take your point but if an aircraft is in squadron service,however limited,it surely is no longer a prototype. We have to draw a line somewhere! I too would have gone for the Ta152. I've voted for the Do335 as this may have had a serious chance of actually getting into service. It was big though!
Cheers
Steve


----------

